# Free pecan wood in Baton Rouge area



## tbrtt1 (Nov 8, 2017)

My brother in Baton Rouge recently had to have a pecan tree cut down. If anyone needs pecan wood he will let you take all you can handle. Not sure (I’ll find out) but you may have to cut it. 

Anyone interested, please PM me. I do travel extensively during the week so forgive me if I take a couple days to get back to you. 

Mods, if this needs to be in a different section please feel free.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here is a pic


----------



## tbrtt1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bump


----------

